# State Corner CWMU



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anybody ever hunted the State Corner CWMU for elk? I have a coworker that is looking for some info about it.

Mark


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Aren't there six corners in the State?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

yes, I count six as well........ some would be more productive than others.
please be more specific.
:wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> yes, I count six as well........ some would be more productive than others.
> please be more specific.





> Aren't there six corners in the State?


Talk about some dry sense of humor. :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry, Mark, but in my reply there will be no attempts to hijack this thread or to entertain you. We'll leave that up to the wannabe comedians in this forum. What would we do without them?

I have never hunted on that unit, but have your coworker log on to State Corner CWMU and he/she will get most of the formal information needed. Then have them ask the CWMU operator/guide for references of other clients. Or they might just wait for some serious replies on the forum. Who knows, we just might get them.

In any case, what the site doesn't tell you is that this CWMU borders the inside corner of Utah with the State of Wyoming, and is completely surrounded by the State of Wyoming (on the NE) and other Utah CWMU's (Weber-Florence CWMU on the east, SE, south, NW, and north, and East Fork Chalk Creek CWMU on the SW, with Two Bear CWMU east of Weber-Florence. It's crazy when shown on a map.) That's a BIG area managed for game and there should be some big bulls there. Also, you should know that the entire CWMU is on the Red Hole topo quad map. This info should get them started.

Tell your coworker to have a good and safe hunt!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Your friend might look at passed stats. Last year there were 33 permit's on state corner #453 and only 12 bulls were killed. that could be a red flag.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Your friend might look at passed stats. Last year there were 33 permit's on state corner #453 and only 12 bulls were killed. that could be a red flag.


Goofy, you mean they had to actually HUNT for a bull elk? :lol: :lol: The ML hunt on the Nebo should be a RED FLAG to huh since it was 28% success rate.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well CS ,I know how cwmu"s somtime's work. client's are brought in earlyer than they let the public tag's hunt, I have personaly seen cwmu's with the elk completly ran off the property by the time JOE B. get's there, It donsn't matter how hard you,"Actualy hunt", if there gone. A red flag? could be, I'll bet most of the 12 bull's harvested were early.

Now quickly on your Nebo comment, interesting 3 year trend on muzzle load Nebo LE elk.

2007 muzzy" as CS stated" 6 out of 20 for 28% success rate.

2006 muzzy was 6 out of 13 for 46% success rate.

2005 muzzy was 6 out of 11 for a 54% success rate. 

A red flag? It could be.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> 2007 muzzy" as CS stated" *6* out of 20 for 28% success rate.
> 
> 2006 muzzy was *6* out of 13 for 46% success rate.
> 
> 2005 muzzy was *6* out of 11 for a 54% success rate.


Be careful of the number 666. :lol: The ML hunt is a harder hunt.

Ok sorry for highjacking the thread.

In 2006 the State Corner unit was 53.6% success. 33 permits and 18 bulls killed.

2005 was 58.8% 34 permits and 20 bulls killed.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very interesting,

2005 20 bull's
2006 18 bull's
2007 12 bull's

2008? maybe 7 or 8 bull's, Mark , If your coworker had very many point's at all,
I'd say turn it back and try again. But that's just me.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Very interesting,
> 
> 2005 20 bull's
> 2006 18 bull's
> ...


There could be many reasons why the number of bulls harvested are lower.



> I'd say turn it back and try again. But that's just me.


Goofy, Im actually starting to think that you like the "Game Farm Style" of hunt. If the success rate isnt 95% or higher then you think the unit is bad.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that I'm already retired, I get all kinds of advice, usually from people who are still working, about what I could have, should have, ought to have done before I retired. Most of them are well meaning, but they have no idea why I retired when I did, nor what opportunities I had or didn't have to improve my situation beforehand. I would better appreciate advice from people who have experience with my situation as it now stands. So would Mark's friend! Let's hear from someone who has actually hunted State Corner!

In the meantime, Goofy, unless you're up early opening morning of the archery season, there's gonna be someone there ahead of you to chase them off no matter where you hunt. and if you're a hunter that's dedicated enough (map study, scouting, getting in shape, practicing with your weapon, proper gear, etc.) you'll usually get one no matter the stats.

(By the way, your math is great! Your English needs some work.)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You are 100% right EFA, I sould have stayed out of this one because I've not been there.
Best of luck to Mark's frend, And yes my English suck's.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks GE. I'll count that as my good deed for the day! Now I better get back to the pork and venison cooking on the patio so that this isn't my only good deed for the day.


----------



## 27 incher (May 19, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys, you have confirmed some of what I was afraid of. I will pass the word along to my friend.

Mark


----------

